# Geberstangenhalter die nächste !!



## Samyber (28. März 2003)

Hallo,<br> 
hier nun mein Beitrag zum Thema: Geberstange ! <br>
Diese Geberstange hat den Vorteil das sie aus Teilen zusammengebaut ist,<br>
die in jedem Baumarkt zu bekommen sind !<br>
 Es ist kein grosser handwerklicher Einsatz n&ouml;tig,<br>
 einfach kaufen, zusammen bauen, fertig !! Kostenpunkt: 15 Euro <p>
Hier die komplette Geberstange mit Halter: Meine Geberstange besteht aus einem Alu-Rohr von 1200 mm 
L&auml;nge<br> und hat einen Durchmesser von 25 mm ! <p>





<p>

Die Halterung f&uuml;r die Bordwand ist eine Halterung f&uuml;r Sonnenschirme, die an
Balkonen befestigt werden sollen:<br>
Die max. Breite der Halteklemme f&uuml;r die Boardwand betr&auml;gt 240 mm und es k&ouml;nnen Geberstangen<br>
bis ca. 40 - 50 (!) mm angebracht werden ! (was eigentlich reichen sollte)<p>





 <p>

Und zum Schlu&szlig; die Halterung f&uuml;r den Sender, ist nur ein Halter vom Fahrrad !<br>
In diesem Fall ist dieser Halter f&uuml;r ein Fahrradr&uuml;cklicht gedacht !<p>





 <p>
So das war nun: &quot;Mein erster Beitrag &quot; in diesem Forum !<p>
Viel Spass beim nachbaun !!</p></DIV>
 #h


----------



## Noob-Flyer (28. März 2003)

Hi und Welcome im Board,
man kann aber leider die Bilder nicht sehen :c 

Da muss man dann immer den Link kopieren und die sich extra ansehen..
Schaut aber dennoch sehr anständig und funktionell aus.

TL
Noob-Flyer

PS: Hat sich ja jetzt erledigt


----------



## Samyber (28. März 2003)

Schade in der Vorschau wurden die Bilder noch korrekt
angezeigt !!! :c 
Werde es nochmal versuchen !!!


----------



## Noob-Flyer (28. März 2003)

Kannst ja einfach dein Posting mit der Edit Funktion (kleiner Button am oberen Rand) editieren!


----------



## Samyber (28. März 2003)

SUUPPIIEE  !!

Danke!!

Gruß Kay


----------



## Uwe_H (28. März 2003)

Super, sieht echt gut aus, meine Lösung ist halt etwas aufwändiger in der Herstellung, aber micht hat das ganze gar nix gekostet durch die richtigen Connections, aber Deine Baumarktlösung gefällt mir ausserordentlich gut...


----------



## hsobolewski (28. März 2003)

> So das war nun: &quot;Mein erster Beitrag &quot; in diesem Forum !


 :z Das sieht man aber diesem Beitrag nicht an :z 
Sehr gut. Der gefält mir sehrgut. Das werde ich mal selber nachbauen.


----------



## Hummer (29. März 2003)

Was für ein Einstand! :m

Herzlich Willkommen an Board.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Wedaufischer (29. März 2003)

Super Idee und super umgesetzt. #r 

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen.  #h


----------



## Kunze (29. März 2003)

Hallo Samyber!






 on Board. #h

Genau wie Hummer es sagte: Ein Einstand nach Maß.

Praktische Tipp`s von Angler zu Angler. Das macht den Erfolg des AB`s aus! 

Ich (wir) danke(n) dir.  :m  #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. März 2003)

Ja, einfach und gut. Ich hätte aber wahrscheinlich statt der Fahrradschelle unten das Rohr einfach Flachgequetscht und Durchbohrt. Nach dem motto, was nicht dran ist kann nicht rosten.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (30. März 2003)

Sieht gut aus das Teil. 
Werde meine Geberstange auch mal zum bessten geben.


----------



## tidecutter (14. November 2003)

@ stuffel

aus was für ein material sind denn die stange und die zwinge??? hast du die zwinge selbstgebaut oder gekauft???


---------------------------------


----------



## Nauke (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Geberstangenhalter die nächste !!*

Hallo, #h 

ich wollte eigendlich meine Geberstange vorstellen.
Zum Glück habe ich aber vorher gesucht und hier dieses Modell, welches meinem sehr ähnelt gefunden.

Die oben gezeigte Brüstuns(Balkon)klemme benutze ich auch.

Nur etwas über dem Geber habe ich noch eine Gewindestange eingesetzt, welche man je nach Bootswand- oder Heckschräge, in der Länge verstellen kann.

Hat zwei Vorteile:

1. Nur mit der Brüstungsklemme Befestigt wackelt sich die Montage mit der Zeit lose und schlackert bei Fahrt. Die Gewindestange gib dabei eine enom höhere Stabilität.
Bohrt mann noch ein zweites Loch, 90° versetzt, habs mal mit nem Punkt angedeutet, und setzt die Stange um, unterstüzt sie auch die Befestigung an der Seitenwand. Da ist manchmal z.B. bei Spitzgatt Dieselschnecken notwendig.

2. Mit der richtigen Längeneinstellung kann ich den Geber, unabhängig vom Winkel der verschiedenen Bootsrümpfe, exakt in die richtige Position(Winkel)
bringen.

Und jetzt mache ich mich dran, den Rost gegen neu auszutauschen.


----------



## HD4ever (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Geberstangenhalter die nächste !!*

erinnert mich daran was ich diesen Winter noch zu machen habe !!!!   |kopfkrat #h
schöne Tips - werde mal im Baumarkt stöbern gehen ....   #6


----------



## tomminator (5. April 2013)

*AW: Geberstangenhalter die nächste !!*

Hallo "Stuffel",

schon ein bisschen länger her, dass Du diese tolle Halterung hier eingestellt hast.
Wie heissen diese Verbindungen zwischen der Stange und der Halterung am Geber und an der Klemme/Geberstange oben?

Hast Du evtl. eine schöne Detailzeichnung/Foto?

Danke und Gruß Thomas


----------



## schlot (8. April 2013)

*AW: Geberstangenhalter die nächste !!*

Bei mir funzt das nicht, kann die Geberstange von Samyber nicht sehen, die von Stuffel kann ich sehen!
Kann mir jemand sagen was ich verkehrt mache?


----------

